# Looking for an apartment in the Benidorm area!!



## kyalababy (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am looking for an apartment in the Benidorm area to rent from 14th July for 6 or 12 months.. If any1 has anything available I would really appreciate hearing from you! It is for 2 adults and 2 small children. 

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You could try looking in "the sur in english" and the "friday ad" on line, there maybe some there, altho the time you're looking for is peek holiday season, so rents could be very high!!??

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Alquiler Benidorm - Enalquiler.com


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

im guessing i can't recommend anyone on here, but i rented by villa from a lovely agent, im not sure if he does short lets but a 12 month one maybe - i wont give his details on here but check the costa blanca news, he had a lot of adverts in the long let section and his telephone number ends 622 ! im sure you will find him ask for Jack - top guy - highly recomended - doesn't mess about with the 11 month contracts that a lot of landlords force their tenants to take - which is unusual!


----------



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

loix mar apartments in benidorm are very reasonable i stayed there for 6 months they r very well situated in the rincon area if u require any further info just ask


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Apartments in Benidorm*

Please contact me - I can help you out with accommodation in Benidorm.

regards,
Vernon


----------



## kyalababy (Jun 8, 2010)

vernon said:


> Please contact me - I can help you out with accommodation in Benidorm.
> 
> regards,
> Vernon


Thanks for the replies everyone.. 

Hi vernon, thanks for contacting me.. I have a budget of 450euros per month including bills..! I know thats not much for apartments in benidorm but if you have anything for that please let me know! My partner is already in Benidorm staying in a pensione at the moment and me and my 2 girls are hoping to come out around the 14th July..

Thanks again
Kelly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kyalababy said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone..
> 
> Hi vernon, thanks for contacting me.. I have a budget of 450euros per month including bills..! I know thats not much for apartments in benidorm but if you have anything for that please let me know! My partner is already in Benidorm staying in a pensione at the moment and me and my 2 girls are hoping to come out around the 14th July..
> 
> ...


if your partner is already there he just needs to get out & look around - that's how I've always found a place when I've wanted to move

450 incl. bills might be pushing it though

even enalquiler which I've always found to be the most realistically priced has nothing for less than 500 + bills


----------



## kyalababy (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeh my partners looking around too, I know 450 may be pushing it, but if need be we may have to look more inland, somewhere like la nucia maybe


----------



## kyalababy (Jun 8, 2010)

ok thanks 

Kelly


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Apartment in Benidorm*

Your budget is not unreasonable - I have sent you a PM.

Regards,
Vernon



kyalababy said:


> ok thanks
> 
> Kelly


----------



## It's Tommy (Jun 12, 2010)

Kelly,


Check out thinkspain dot com ... long term apartments starting from €350 per month.

Benidorm is also a consideration for me; would be interested to know how you get on ...

Good luck,


Tommy


----------



## kyalababy (Jun 8, 2010)

It's Tommy said:


> Kelly,
> 
> 
> Check out thinkspain dot com ... long term apartments starting from €350 per month.
> ...


Thanks tommy yeh I will keep u updated


----------

